# Wanting 2nd Gun...



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

I started to buy a G27.Although i was primarily going with that it was going to be my new CG.Well after using the same holster i had that was made for that model,where i carry it there was no difference.So im still giong to keep my G23 as a carry gun.I like the .40 and want something else.However this will be probably my HD pistol...So im thinking of going Glock again.If i do im thinking heavily on G38 or maybe the G36.G36 is more common round but doesnt fit my hand too well cause of blockiness and the G36 is awkward in my hands.The G38 is a Compact which is the perfect size for me and a .45 Only thing with the G38 is the round might be more pricey.although who cares im not taking it to the range alot...On the flip side i though of going with a S&W M&P 40c...

Thats where i stand all and any advice will be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i wish the 45gap was more respected
a 45 in a grip/frame the size of a 9mm is a great piece of engineering

how about a g35 with a great trigger


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm getting either a 19 or 26


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, let's look at another angle..........most of my Glock holsters fit other Glock models. The 9mm and 40cal frames are the same sizes in the compact (medium, and sub-compact (baby). Also......the compact magazines can be used as back-ups for both the compact, and sub-compact Glocks. If you stick with the 40cal in Glock, and go with the G27, you'd be all set for mags and gear, and ammo as well. If you go with a G19 or something else, you'll be set on gear alone. If you go with a G36, you'll be starting all over. I guess it ultimately depends on the budget, supply of ammo, and what's going to work best for you.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well this will be for Range use..Although i wanna start shooting at real stuff like fruit and stuff for fun...

Shooting at objects im thinking Glock 38...
Range time im thinking of Glock 19...


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Well this will be for Range use..Although i wanna start shooting at real stuff like fruit and stuff for fun...
> 
> Shooting at objects im thinking Glock 38...
> Range time im thinking of Glock 19...


My bad. I don't have any "range" guns. All of mine get carried! No safe queens either. It's me and my thinking I guess. If i were to think of a "range' gun (pistol), I've always wanted a Desert Eagle in 50AE.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nm im not getting a range gun.Will be for some shooting at the range.Will be going outdoor shooting at objects,such as junk stuff,materials and groceries 

Im trying to decide between Glock 38 and S&W M&P 40....


----------

